# Reloading glock brass



## Jon S (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm looking for anyone who has personal experience reloading for glocks. I have found lots of opinions from people who have never done it themselves. 

But if any of you have ever reloaded glock brass, how many uses have you been able to get out of it? Thanks.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have reloaded .40 cal. brass that a friend used in his Glock. It only made one pass through a Glock though. I haven't used it for more than 2 or 3 cycles so can't say how long it is good for.

If you are repeat cycling it through a Glock you will end up with splits occuring at the front of the unsuported area. I have seen that type failure on the part of other people and their brass but haven't experienced it myself.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I reload all range brass. Mostly once fired, except for my own, that comes out of my M&Ps. Some of my brass has 4-5 reloads on it, and I haven't seen any issues.

I assume a large percentage of the brass I get has been through a Glock (9mm for me)

Jeff


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It's not the brass you have to worry about, it's the bullet. As long as you are shooting a range load and not maxed out power house loads, shoot it till it splits. I have some cases in 9mm and .45acp that are several years old. It will get hard around the mouth of the case one day from being expanded and reformed. No way will I throw away good brass.


----------

